

Two simple changes that helped increase my happiness and improve my sleep - adrianr
http://joel.is/post/63677050275/two-simple-changes-that-helped-increase-my-happiness

======
junto
As a father of two small children, I can identify with this. If one of them
wakes up and I need to get up in the middle of the night to settle the, back
doen, then my sleep rhythm is completely screwed. I often lie awake for
another 1-2 hours unable to get back to sleep.

The nights where they both sleep through are godsends! I feel so much better
the next day.

Sometimes when one of them has had a really bad night, I need to go for a walk
around the block in the morning to clear my head, otherwise I feel (unfairly
since they can't help it) grumpy with the child that had woken me up.

Over time I'm fairly sure that this lack of sleep is detrimental to your
health. I have no idea how people end up having 4, 5, 6 kids! They must be
crazy.

